# What’s next for the Canon Cinema EOS line?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 21, 2022)

> When I first reported back in May, 2021 that a Canon EOS R5 C was coming, I was also told about new versions of the C300, C500, and C700 Cinema EOS cameras. The joys of the pandemic hit and it seemed everything for the Cinema EOS lineup was stuck.
> This is what I reported on back in April of 2021.
> Canon Cinema EOS C300S
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## rontele7 (Jan 21, 2022)

This all sounds wonderful - really, it does! - but people should keep in mind that Sony is having a very hard time filling orders for a camera announced last year, the FX6, due to the chip shortage. I have colleagues that ordered one in Sept/Oct 2021, and still have not received it.

So it seems reasonable that whatever big camera Canon annoucnes next, won't really be in peoples hands until Q4 2022/Q1 2023.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 21, 2022)

I’ve been saving up for those RF cinema primes for a while.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 21, 2022)

Are all these new variants going to have RF mounts? If the C300 and C500 have interchangeable lens mounts, can Canon introduce RF lens mount "modules" for them?


----------



## DBounce (Jan 21, 2022)

I wonder if that 20 stops of DR will actually translate into a usable 14+ stops like on the Arri Alexa Mini LF?
The top tier model has the lowest resolution… which honestly is more than enough. High resolution in cinema camera just leads to trying to find ways to remove detail… vintage lenses… anamorphics… Promist filters etc… I think a nice solid 2.5 to 3K might be ideal for cinema work.


----------



## bergstrom (Jan 21, 2022)

Next up is the R5Cii with a PROPER HDMI.


----------



## Derek13 (Jan 21, 2022)

Canon should update c70 , present one has no viewfinder , this lack hold me to replace my c100 mk2 . Canon should make c70 in two version . Canon can you make it ?


----------



## johnnes_d (Jan 21, 2022)

I wish there was a c70-like camera with full frame sensor…


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 21, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> Next up is the R5Cii with a PROPER HDMI.


In the professional world, there is no such thing as "a PROPER HDMI". Considering HDMI is non-locking and a full-sized cable connector is pretty large, I think it's almost more of a liability than one of the smaller variants.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 21, 2022)

NAB likely will happen, but it might not be truly international and it likely will not be well attended. No one I work with is planning to attend in 2022, even if it gets moved to another date.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 21, 2022)

Derek13 said:


> Canon should update c70 , present one has no viewfinder , this lack hold me to replace my c100 mk2 . Canon should make c70 in two version . Canon can you make it ?


If the C70 had a EVF I would order one for sure. Agree 100%


----------



## landon (Jan 21, 2022)

johnnes_d said:


> I wish there was a c70-like camera with full frame sensor…


C90?


----------



## zidane (Jan 21, 2022)

johnnes_d said:


> I wish there was a c70-like camera with full frame sensor…


I like the .71x speedbooster from Canon more than I thought I would. There is no discernible distortion or loss of IQ. That - combined with the regular glass free adapter - means you can enjoy full frame ef glass at two fields of view, and super35/apsc glass like the Sigma 18-35 remain useful. If you have ef glass it’s great… not so good if you’ve moved to rf.


----------



## zidane (Jan 21, 2022)

reef58 said:


> If the C70 had a EVF I would order one for sure. Agree 100%


It would definitely be nice. The Zacuto z-finder solution (while pricey) works rather well.


----------



## zidane (Jan 21, 2022)

RunAndGun said:


> In the professional world, there is no such thing as "a PROPER HDMI". Considering HDMI is non-locking and a full-sized cable connector is pretty large, I think it's almost more of a liability than one of the smaller variants.


Can’t agree with you there. Pretty much every large cine camera (see c300/500 etc) has a full size connection. Sure SDI is preferred, but they all have HDMI as well and it’s never mini or micro which are all but useless - they easily break - and sure to be the number one complaint from professionals using the R5c.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 21, 2022)

rontele7 said:


> This all sounds wonderful - really, it does! - but people should keep in mind that Sony is having a very hard time filling orders for a camera announced last year, the FX6, due to the chip shortage. I have colleagues that ordered one in Sept/Oct 2021, and still have not received it.
> 
> So it seems reasonable that whatever big camera Canon annoucnes next, won't really be in peoples hands until Q4 2022/Q1 2023.


Why keep in mind about Sony? Wrong reason to manage one purchases or rentals. That's Sony's problem not mine.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 21, 2022)

Nope, the C70 is fine like it is. Rig it out as needed.


----------



## mxwphoto (Jan 21, 2022)

Everyone's focused on the cameras and the dynamic ranges, but OMG the lenses! 14mm T1.5, 24mm T1.3 and 135mm T1.5 translates to f1.4 and f1.2 versions photo lenses. How big and heavy and costly are those going to be?? rool:


----------



## reef58 (Jan 22, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Nope, the C70 is fine like it is. Rig it out as needed.


I like an EVF, Some have no use for any EVF. It makes a different rig to add an EVF to a C70. You need external power and with the Gratical SDI.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 22, 2022)

zidane said:


> I like the .71x speedbooster from Canon more than I thought I would. There is no discernible distortion or loss of IQ. That - combined with the regular glass free adapter - means you can enjoy full frame ef glass at two fields of view, and super35/apsc glass like the Sigma 18-35 remain useful. If you have ef glass it’s great… not so good if you’ve moved to rf.


I’m using EF, RF, EF-s, and my personal favorites, Canon FD & FL glass. I just ordered the Metabones FD to RF speedbooster. Looking forward to trying it out. You can adapt about anything to RF. I really love it.


----------



## Finn (Jan 22, 2022)

I will be ordering R5C and hopefully in a 2-3 years we see a FF 8K DGO sensor in a R5C Mark 2 with better DR and clog2.


----------



## johnnes_d (Jan 22, 2022)

Speedbooster is nice if you have EF lenses already, but I don’t want to buy EF lenses now that RF is the future. I use the RP for photo and would like to be able to use the same lenses on both.


----------



## Danuk (Jan 22, 2022)

What about c90 or c200 mark II, rumors or in the road map ?


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 22, 2022)

zidane said:


> Can’t agree with you there. Pretty much every large cine camera (see c300/500 etc) has a full size connection. Sure SDI is preferred, but they all have HDMI as well and it’s never mini or micro which are all but useless - they easily break - and sure to be the number one complaint from professionals using the R5c.


That’s kinda cute that you consider the C300 and 500 large cine cameras.

I’m not saying that HDMI isn’t included on a lot of professional gear, just that it’s not reliable or most professionals first choice for a video connection. I’ve been forced into using it a handful of times over the years, but only because the manufacturer decided to put an HDMI instead of an additional SDI/BNC. HDMI was not designed for professional use. It was designed for consumer electronics, most of which aren’t used under the adverse conditions and demands that professional gear is often times subject to and must perform under without fail, which requires much more secure and robust interconnects.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2022)

true on this


----------



## capa150 (Jan 22, 2022)

I've been a regular reader of Canonrumors.com for years, but lately I've been questioning whether or not to continue.

The reason? The ads are just ridiculous. I don't mind ads. But the ads on this site are at a completely insane level. It's a major turn off.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 22, 2022)

johnnes_d said:


> I wish there was a c70-like camera with full frame sensor…


I wish there was a R5C-like camera with the C70 sensor, VNDs and respectable battery life.


----------



## johnnes_d (Jan 22, 2022)

Why would you prefer a super 35 sensor over full frame? Just asking about the size, I know that the c70 sensor has better dynamic range. I like the RF f4L lenses for their size and weight, and I fear that a smaller sensor would reduce too much broken for me with those apertures.


----------



## ncvarsity3 (Jan 23, 2022)

The cinema stuff is cool, but I really want to hear if there's anything coming down the pipe for the RF 500mm f4 or the possible RF 200-500mm f4.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 23, 2022)

johnnes_d said:


> Why would you prefer a super 35 sensor over full frame? Just asking about the size, I know that the c70 sensor has better dynamic range. I like the RF f4L lenses for their size and weight, and I fear that a smaller sensor would reduce too much broken for me with those apertures.


Smaller and lighter cinema lens options for one. Full frame sensors require lenses with a larger image circle. Thus they are larger and heavier. I also do not feel high resolution is the answer for Cinematic video. Hence the use of promist filters, film grain, vintage lens, anamorphics and a host of cinema lenses with “character”… aka defects… all for the sake of lessening image detail.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 23, 2022)

capa150 said:


> I've been a regular reader of Canonrumors.com for years, but lately I've been questioning whether or not to continue.
> 
> The reason? The ads are just ridiculous. I don't mind ads. But the ads on this site are at a completely insane level. It's a major turn off.


No one really likes ad’s, especially when they interfere with your viewing and enjoyment of a site. But websites like this are not cheap to maintain and the money must come from somewhere, usually either through ads or users paying directly. Several years ago, I too noticed the ads becoming very (overly) intrusive and decided to pay for the ad-free version of the site. I pony‘d up for the lifetime subscription/membership and haven’t thought a thing about it since. I visit the site almost daily, so I think I have been getting my money’s worth.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 23, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Smaller and lighter cinema lens options for one. Full frame sensors require lenses with a larger image circle. Thus they are larger and heavier. I also do not feel high resolution is the answer for Cinematic video. Hence the use of promist filters, film grain, vintage lens, anamorphics and a host of cinema lenses with “character”… aka defects… all for the sake of lessening image detail.


Pretty much the entire reason Canon made the Sumire Lenses. People said the CN-E Primes and regular L series primes werenway too sharp for narrative work. I use Canon FD lenses most often for cinematic work, and I also like the look of super 35 on vintage glass better. Gives you that 60’, 70’s, early 80’s film feel a bit.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 23, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> Pretty much the entire reason Canon made the Sumire Lenses. People said the CN-E Primes and regular L series primes werenway too sharp for narrative work. *I use Canon FD lenses most often for cinematic work*, and I also like the look of super 35 on vintage glass better. Gives you that 60’, 70’s, early 80’s film feel a bit.



Great to read that from someone who really uses them! At the moment I just like to have rock solid AF on my RP (for what I do).
But if I will ever create a documentary movie where I would like to have this 1970s style (+/-) I will think about using these lenses for certain situations. Some short tests showed that these old FD lenses exhibit interesting flares/refections, sharpness and contrast is very good (for 2k) only chromatic aberrations are vast but ... finally B/W might be an option


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 24, 2022)

mb66energy said:


> Great to read that from someone who really uses them! At the moment I just like to have rock solid AF on my RP (for what I do).
> But if I will ever create a documentary movie where I would like to have this 1970s style (+/-) I will think about using these lenses for certain situations. Some short tests showed that these old FD lenses exhibit interesting flares/refections, sharpness and contrast is very good (for 2k) only chromatic aberrations are vast but ... finally B/W might be an option


Oh I love them. If you want softer and even dreamier look, dabble with the FL lenses like the 58mm 1.2 FL. That one is still pretty cheap. Use it for dream sequences and more airy scenes and such. Great character right out of the camera for that. I have a lot of EF glass, an some RF zooms. The RF mount can get you to about any look you might want.  

A friend of mine adapted a bunch of old Canon C mount lenses and did some really cool super 16 work on his c70 with them for fun.


----------



## yyzeagle (Jan 24, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Why keep in mind about Sony? Wrong reason to manage one purchases or rentals. That's Sony's problem not mine.


Must remember, Canon is pretty much cameras and printers ... Sony will divert to where they can make the most money ... PS5


----------



## Cardinal Allen (Jan 24, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> Pretty much the entire reason Canon made the Sumire Lenses. People said the CN-E Primes and regular L series primes werenway too sharp for narrative work. I use Canon FD lenses most often for cinematic work, and I also like the look of super 35 on vintage glass better. Gives you that 60’, 70’s, early 80’s film feel a bit.


I have to say I find the Sumires very odd from a design choice perspective. Canon markets them as having two looks – a classic, dreamier look wide open, and a sharper, more modern look stopped down. 

What production wants a lens to have two different looks? You choose the lenses for the production – you absolutely don't want to choose a lens that's schizophrenic. Cinema work needs consistency... with the Sumires, if I want that more classic look I can't stop down even if I'd like to increase depth of field.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2022)

capa150 said:


> I've been a regular reader of Canonrumors.com for years, but lately I've been questioning whether or not to continue.
> 
> The reason? The ads are just ridiculous. I don't mind ads. But the ads on this site are at a completely insane level. It's a major turn off.


And the cookies….


----------



## peters (Jan 24, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> I’ve been saving up for those RF cinema primes for a while.


Mark my words (or my guess): these primes will get AF. 
Time will tell, if I am correct though :-D


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 24, 2022)

yyzeagle said:


> Must remember, Canon is pretty much cameras and printers ... Sony will divert to where they can make the most money ... PS5


Yeah, that’s the primary reason I don’t trust sony products. They can make some amazing ones, but the support doesn’t always stay there. Their structure has this whole thing where they divert profits to other departments, and then the previous department takes a hit. They did it with desktops, and the vaio laptops that were top line at one point. They even had appliances one. Very briefly on that one. Big sony would have no qualms about raiding their camera department’s piggy banks and R&D funds. They love to rent out patent rights though. Selling parts is a major part of their business. They still get a slice of every product that has a blu ray player, and off of every blu ray disk since they created that tech for the playstation. They already sell a lot of camera sensors to various places. Big sony likes having many options, and will canibalize when it suits them. Canon is really good at what they do, and they don’t do much else. Various fields of imaging, but pretty much just imaging over all.


----------



## Derek13 (Jan 25, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Nope, the C70 is fine like it is. Rig it out as needed.


C70 need viewfinder . Rig might be work in many scenerio , but in documents styles work , run and gun rig and all attached accessories is nightmare . 
When first c100 appear I got zacuto evf because first one had very bad evf , but it was nightmare working on wedding , when canon c100mk2 appear I straight away got 2 of them , do not forget there was no big difference still only 8 bit but EVF finally usable . 
EVF in c100mk2 no issues when working with gimbal , stedycam . 
Canon why not make version c70 with evf . I need 3 c70 , I am ready to pay extra for that . C100mk2 made a lots of money for canon , c70 can make even more just simply evf please


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 26, 2022)

Derek13 said:


> C70 need viewfinder . Rig might be work in many scenerio , but in documents styles work , run and gun rig and all attached accessories is nightmare .
> When first c100 appear I got zacuto evf because first one had very bad evf , but it was nightmare working on wedding , when canon c100mk2 appear I straight away got 2 of them , do not forget there was no big difference still only 8 bit but EVF finally usable .
> EVF in c100mk2 no issues when working with gimbal , stedycam .
> Canon why not make version c70 with evf . I need 3 c70 , I am ready to pay extra for that . C100mk2 made a lots of money for canon , c70 can make even more just simply evf please



I'm in a similar camp here. We have C200s at work for our primary cameras, and got a C70 last year mainly for smaller/lighter b-roll shooting. The C70 is a great camera and would definitely replace our C200s in almost every way, but so often on shoots in bright sunlight it's next to impossible to see what's on the screen. I also sometimes find on a monopod it can be a lot steadier if you're able to look through the viewfinder and brace the camera against your head while shooting, though we don't shoot like that way too often.

I would love a RF-mount C200 replacement(C90?) that had an adjustable viewfinder on it like the C200. We have an EOS R5C on pre-order, and I'm excited to see how that camera fits into our shooting habits, especially considering it also has a viewfinder and may come in handy for b-roll in bright sunlight.


----------



## bandido (Jan 26, 2022)

RunAndGun said:


> In the professional world, there is no such thing as "a PROPER HDMI". Considering HDMI is non-locking and a full-sized cable connector is pretty large, I think it's almost more of a liability than one of the smaller variants.


This is the mirrorless camera world. Sony and Nikon have already moved to full-size HDMI, and the high-end Lumix cameras from Panasonic have included HDMI type A connectors long before everybody else. What a would like to see instead is a micro-BNC connector.


----------



## entoman (Jan 26, 2022)

capa150 said:


> I've been a regular reader of Canonrumors.com for years, but lately I've been questioning whether or not to continue.
> 
> The reason? The ads are just ridiculous. I don't mind ads. But the ads on this site are at a completely insane level. It's a major turn off.


Agreed - the ads are very distracting, and even with cookies enabled, the vast majority of ads have nothing whatsoever to do with photography.

If we're going to have ads thrust in front of us, it would be nice if they at least had some relevance.


----------



## Mr. Milo (Jan 28, 2022)

Wouldn't make logical and financial sense for Canon to add EVF to Canon C70. Or even for the Canon C90. Because that's another $1000 added to the final price. If an EVF and SDI were added to the Canon C70, we're looking at $1500 - $2000 additional. That's not an attractive price point for anyone.

Also, Canon would say "Hey screw the C200 and C300 Mark III. We don't care about those cameras" if they added the stuff you guys want to the C90. Canon could, but I see low odds of Canon doing that. The Canon C500 Mark II wouldn't matter either.

If you're a true filmmaker, you make it work anyway.
- EVF? Go get an Atomos/SmallHD.
- SDI? HDMI. Make it work.
- The dual pixel auto focus sucks? Manual focus. I pull focus on my own so this doesn't matter to me.

The C70 is a GREAT Cinema camera.
- 12 bit RAW firmware update in March 2022.
- XLR inputs
- 10 stops ND filters built in
- Canon Log 2
- Small compact. Fast set up.
- DGO (16+ stops of dynamic range)
- Speed booster gives Full Frame look and don't have to invest in RF lenses
- Canon color science
- Can take photos

C70 is more than enough to do short films AND indie feature film. Yes, this camera absolutely can do narrative pieces. Don't kid yourself. A lot of great short films, TV series, and full features used Canon 5D Mark II and Mark III back in the day.

And now these vloggers are saying that the C70 cannot do that? LOL. Vloggers...they cannot cut it as narrative filmmakers anyway so they end up beating down the C70. Jeezus almighty. This BS regarding the C70 not being able to do the job is straight up lying.

For anyone reading this: I'm not selling you on a Canon C70. Quite the contrary.

If you cannot do short films/commercial work/indie features, with the C70 as Camera A, then you FAILED as a filmmaker and should remain as vlogger/videographer doing useless comparisons on Youtube. There is so much power within this camera OMG.

Most digital cinema cameras will not be Arri Alexa Mini LF/Arri Alexa 65 or RED V-Raptor. Do you have $50K+ for rigged out versions?

Why are vloggers doing Canon C70 vs Sony A7SIII??? GTFO.

I'm not even gonna go into Spec Wars. I don't need to. Honestly, I would be laughed off the set if I was on a commercial gig/short film set with the small thin size of the Sony A7SIII. My employers would feel ripped off. My crew would question me. That's the truth. The size of the C70 makes me respectable especially when it's rigged out.


----------



## Dreysi (Jan 29, 2022)

ncvarsity3 said:


> The cinema stuff is cool, but I really want to hear if there's anything coming down the pipe for the RF 500mm f4 or the possible RF 200-500mm f4.


Same same I would love the ef 500mm f4 for my R3 but I saw a video of a guy shooting dragonfly's in flight (albeit hovering and you have to manual focus to get it close first) on the 100-500mm. He said some things were just not possible with af on the ef adapted glass no matter how expensive. If I'm only going to buy one 12,000 aud lens in my life I would love it to perform the best is possibly can as I actually have tried to film dragonfly's and bees in flight. However I'm sure the ef version is 12k AUD the rf version will be 17k AUD so would hope and pray for some comparison test.


----------

